
The Economic News from the Census Bureau Is Good - drocer88
https://www.realclearmarkets.com/articles/2019/10/10/the_economic_news_from_the_census_bureau_is_very_good_103941.html
======
mdorazio
Ok, for once this actually _is_ good news. I would like to know why the Gini
coefficient methodology changed, though.

